# Bench press - Touch chest?



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Basicly, heres the senario;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/103944-cams-5x5-journal-size-strenth-9.html

*Bottom part on the last page.*

My question is does it make a diffrence being 1 inch above chest, or bar to touch chest? as i physicly cant touch the bar with chest, i've been told to do more streches to become more flexible, will that help?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

You should be alright mate


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you training for powerlifting or bb?

What part of the chest are you lowering to?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I watched a Dorian Yates video yesterday about chest training and he said it was fine as long as you are getting a full stretch at the bottom.

Control the negative and explode upwards


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I never touch my chest with the bar but I can always feel my chest has been worked straight after the set when I get up.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I always stop the bar an inch above chest


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i always hit my body.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think just going as low as you comfortably can is good enough, although depends upon what muscles you are targetting. The lower part of a bench press is mostly pecs and the upper part mostly triceps... when doing close grip benches for tris I stop about 4-5 inches above my chest, when working pecs I touch right down.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I stop the weight on my chest for a two second count then press it back up.

If you have issues with flexability on Barbell Bench switch to Dumbell for a month or two.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I too stop an inch above, it feels like my rip cage is splitting at that point so I know I'm getting a good stretch.

I also lower slowly an explode back up.

I loose the tension if I lower to chest an feel my back, delts an tris working more.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I touch


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

switch said:


> I touch


x2

yeah i alwas touch my chest


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I bounce the focker straight off my chest and launch it like a nuclear missile!


----------

